# Power actuated door



## Robert (Jan 31, 2016)

I am working on an existing non-compliant exterior entry alcove. The alcove is 44" wide and 44" deep and is directly off a public way.. There is no clearance for the latch side requirement on this outswing door. Will a power actuated door make this a compliant access (assuming the door itself/threshold and max. slopes comply)? Also, is the pushbutton also required on the interior even though the interior clearances comply? Thank you.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 31, 2016)

Too many variables in your description.

Based on what you posted, I would say no.

Big issue, Does "The alcove" have two doors "in series". you need a place in the alcove outside the door swing







The 2010 _ADASAD_ and ICC A117.1 contain requirements pertaining to the actuators for automatic doors in addition to what is included in the referenced standard. Clear floor space for a wheelchair must be provided adjacent to the actuator, and beyond the arc of the door swing. The mounting height is variable, depending on the reach range associated with the switch location. However, the range recommended by ANSI/BHMA standards is acceptable for most applications. Actuators must not require tight grasping, pinching, or twisting of the wrist to operate, and the operating force is limited to 22.2 N (5 lb) maximum.


----------



## cda (Jan 31, 2016)

> I am working on an existing non-compliant exterior entry alcove. The alcove is 44" wide and 44" deep and is directly off a public way.. There is no clearance for the latch side requirement on this outswing door. Will a power actuated door make this a compliant access (assuming the door itself/threshold and max. slopes comply)? Also' date=' is the pushbutton also required on the interior even though the interior clearances comply? Thank you.[/quote']Suggest email door hardware guru , to see if she knows some options for you;;;;
> 
> http://idighardware.com/about-2/


----------



## Robert (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you. There is only one door (the entry door), 44" in the alcove and the alcove is 44" wide. So no room to turn around as your 5' diameter circle suggests, but as a straight shot, with the door power operated, I'm  wondering why this could not work. The actuator would be placed in the front of the alcove, where there is a public way with room for turning around etc.


----------



## cda (Jan 31, 2016)

> Thank you. There is only one door (the entry door)' date=' 44" in the alcove and the alcove is 44" wide. So no room to turn around as your 5' diameter circle suggests, but as a straight shot, with the door power operated, I'm  wondering why this could not work. The actuator would be placed in the front of the alcove, where there is a public way with room for turning around etc.[/quote']Give the hardware guru a try


----------



## Msradell (Jan 31, 2016)

It seems that as long as the actuator for the automatic door is located in a location is compliant with accessibility requirements and the door itself is wide enough I don't see why what you are putting wouldn't meet the requirements. I also would certainly put an actuator button on the inside since you're going to all the expenses during the rest of it.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 1, 2016)

How does the door open during a power failure? No clearance to pull the door. Door swing is in.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 1, 2016)

> How does the door open during a power failure? No clearance to pull the door. Door swing is in.


This is an out swing door and the clearance can not be met from the entry side. In the event of a power failure the occupants can still exit the building. There is no code requirement for providing an accessible entrance to a business or the owner to provide entry during a power outage

Will it work under normal conditions? Yes

Can the occupants get out during an emergency? Yes


----------



## mark handler (Feb 1, 2016)

> This and the clearance can not be met from the entry side. In the event of a power failure the occupants can still exit the building. There is no code requirement for providing an accessible entrance to a business or the owner to provide entry during a power outage
> 
> Will it work under normal conditions? Yes
> 
> Can the occupants get out during an emergency? Yes


How do you know it is an out swing door?

Is the alcove interior? exterior?

No side clearance, no power, not accessible.*1007.1 Accessible means of egress required. *


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 1, 2016)

> How do you know it is an out swing door?
> 
> Is the alcove interior? exterior?
> 
> No side clearance, no power, not accessible.*1007.1 Accessible means of egress required. *


The OP stated such a fact



> There is no clearance for the latch side requirement on this outswing door.





> Also, is the pushbutton also required on the interior even though the interior clearances comply?


----------



## mark handler (Feb 1, 2016)

> The OP stated such a fact


Your right. So if there is a power failure, the opener and latch will need to disengage, or will need a 12" strike side clearance.

Pushbutton Not required on the interior even though if the interior clearances comply


----------



## Msradell (Feb 1, 2016)

I've seen power doors that have a built in battery backup so I can operate for a limited period of time during a power failure. This might be a good application for that.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 2, 2016)

Assist can "fail open" in a power failure if battery failure is a concern.

Is the landing on both sides of the door <2% in each direction?

Note if an assist button is provided you may need both a high and low button.


----------



## Robert (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks...yes the landings are less than 2%. I was told I only needed backup power if the EGRESS side of the door was not in compliance, which in this case is o.k. It's the exterior that does not have the strike side clearance.


----------

